# Could i train her?



## myarabfreckles (Sep 1, 2012)

My best friend who lives next door has a beautiful well set donkey. She`s at LEAST 5-6 but she`s a guard donk and she is TOUGH, all of her muscles are gorgeously defined. Since i got a horse we`ve been wanting to ride together but he said every time he`s tried to put a halter on her she freaks.But he is pretty in-expirienced. I`m just scared if i try she`ll be too strong for me to handle. i`m only 13, im pretty muscley myself but she would be alot to handle xD Should i try?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You probably could teach her to halter/ lead maybe however i would recommend having someone knowledgeable to help you with anything else and i would even suggest you have help with haltering because even if you have muscle you will not win a strength fight against her and could seriously be injured.
I'd start by gaining het trust and just going out sitting with her get to where you can gain her trust touching her face and ears and body then introduce the halter. Rub her all over with it. Then start by holding a handful of grass/ a piece of carrot or something where her nose would go through and slip the buckle up behind her ears just be smart and do not rush it take your time or you could really get hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No offense, but with you being so young (and due to that youth, having limited training knowledge), I really wouldn't recommend it. Donkeys especially are _very_ different to train/handle than a horse is. With her being the age she is and not even halter broke, that would be something best left to a professional with the knowledge to deal with it. It wouldn't take much at all for her to hurt you pretty darn bad.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Donkeys are very strong animals. You should leave the guard donkey do its job of gaurding.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Donkeys/mules think nothing like horses, they really need a trainer experienced with donkeys. Unless you've been doing that for years I'd stay away from one that could be potentially aggressive or too strong to handle. If you really want I'm sure there are people in your area who could help. Look up local donkey clubs, or even a local donkey rescue - see if they know a good trainer.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

How does the donkey get hoof or vet care done?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

As everyone has said, donkeys are very different. I too am worried by you both being young and inexperienced. But I'm sure u have a public library nearby. Get books and videos on donkey training and do the research. Also, Giddyupflix is a cheap and awesome resource. I have used it and currently have a video about donkey training bc I have a mini that I am working with. 

And try to find someone nearby who knows donkeys that can help you, like PunksTank said. Its good advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Natisha, if they are anything like the guard donkeys that I see around here, they either don't get any care at all or, if the situation is bad enough, they are run up into a small pen where the vet tranqs them with a dart gun.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Lots of research and gets some experienced help, but go for it. 
Good luck.


----------

